# new toy



## henrod (Dec 12, 2012)

I made a thread a while back about wanting to get a 1911. Well I finally got one. Its a Sig Sauer and I'm in love with it!! Got it Monday night. I went to gander mountain to get a stainless Springfield armory 1911 and while I was waiting I seen this sig kinda hidden on the bottom shelf and liked the feel and looks of it better. It also has a adjustable rear sight and they are night sights too. I put 10 rounds through it today of some cheap blazer and it worked great. I'm gonna try and put some more through it tomorrow if its not raining. Here's a pic of it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice 1911

ive been in all the gun shops around here

they all seem to have several differant models of the sig sauer 1911's

but i noticed none seem to have the rounded back strap or a beveled mag well

i still like them,but would need to add those two items

as they are a preference of mine


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine has the mag well flare added from the factory. This is by far the best feeling 1911 I've ever held, and if you followed my thread when I got this gun (feb. 3rd) it shoots crazy good.









Congrats henrod ! Wise choice !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I grabbed a Serpa blackhawk holster too. It has a paddle and a belt loop attachments and a trigger lock guard. The push button release is pretty natural once you practice it a bit.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice gun


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

How much did those guys run after everything?


----------



## henrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Youngdon yours looks sweet!!! I plan on adding the flared magwell to mine and today I started on a set of zebra wood grips. I've never made any grips before so idk how they will turn out. I will post the finished product when I get them done. I'm still undecided if I want to checker them or not. I'm going tomorrow to find a holster. I shot it some more today and had a screw driver with me to adjust the rear sight and shot a couple rounds and made one adjustment and she shoots better than me now lol.

Warrencowarrior I spent $1299 total for mine with 100 rounds of ammo that was $50.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Both are very sweet looking rigs!


----------

